# Camper electrics not working need urgent help please



## finyar

Hi All, 
I need urgent help, I cannot get the overall electric switch on my control panel to stay on and we are away in our van on our maiden trip.

The control panel is a PC 100 TR, which is fitted to a Challenger camper(identical to a Chausson).

I checked everything this morning before we left including the heating and everything was working fine, so I am at a loss to understand what the problem is.

It switches on when I keep my finger on it but as soon as I remove it everything turns off.

I have removed the contol panel but can't see anythiing wrong.

I have also plugged into the mains and this hasn't mde any difference.


Your urgent help would be appreciated before we freeze to death!!!!!

Raymond


----------



## sallytrafic

With it plugged into the mains and your finger on the 'on' switch does the hook up light work?

* If * it is the same as my Chausson then the 'hook up working' light is actually generated by the charger and if it isn't coming on it might mean that the charger has failed. On the Chausson the only thing that would then work is the 240V sockets.

Have you got a meter that you could check the battery with?


----------



## wakk44

I assume you are referring to the 12v supply?

As it's your 1st trip something may have worked loose with vibration,check the battery terminals and fuse first,if they are ok then measure the battery voltage output with a multimeter as Frank says.

How old is the leisure battery?


----------



## 747

If the switch is not holding in, it sounds like you either have a faulty switch or a dead short somewhere.

If the 240 is OK, can you plug in a heater? At least you will not freeze.


----------



## finyar

Thanks for the help guys

The mains light is on, on the control panel and I have checked all the fuses nothing is wrong.

The mains charging unit looks like it is working as the charging light is on in the wardrobe

The leisure battery is reading 12.9v on the voltmeter(I disconnected the mains to get a true reading)

Everything works as normal once I keep the switch held in

If I jam the switch on, am I likely to burn anything out or will the fuses protect me?

Raymond


----------



## finyar

Just jammed the switch with a small screwdriver, everything is now working as normal.

Heating etc all fine

Does any one think that I might do damage to the control panel by doing this?

Raymond


----------



## Weareoff

Sounds like you have a short and the RCD safety switch is switching everything off. If you force the switch to stay "on" I think you will cause a problem!
Try disconnecting electrical equipment one at a time (fridge, cooker, heater, lighting etc) and see if you can identify which piece of equipment is causing the problem. Perhaps you have a kettle or other plug switched on?


----------



## finyar

I am inclined to agree with you but need to have heat in the van at least for a few mins

I have nothing whatsoever plugged in and have removed every single fuse but as yet have not found any problem

The only thing I can think of is the heating as this was the last thing I ran in the van before we left this morning, however I cannot see anything wrong

My pump is not working and I wonder is that the problem, the fuse was blown on it earlier and I replaced it but it still doesn't work, perhaps its frozen

I have not turned on the main control switch for the pump so I am assuming that this is isolating the problem

Any more thoughts 

Raymond


----------



## CliveMott

Could it be as simple as a mechanically damaged ON/OFF switch??

C.


----------



## jeffro

hi ray just a thought try removing the fuse you replaced earlier then try the switch good luck jeff


----------



## finyar

At this stage I have disconnected the pump but it made no difference.

Clive may well have a point but I have never come across this issue in a van before

Is it common or am I missing the obvious?

Thanks again for all your help

Raymond


----------



## CliffyP

When in France earlier in year all our 12v went off and would not reset, we rang our dealer who told us to disconnect the control panel by pulling the plug/socket out of the back. This reset the panel. Dont know if this applies in your situation, but you seem to have tried everything else. Good Luck


----------



## finyar

Cliff, 
Many thanks for the suggestion but unfortunaltly it didn't work

I pulled out the socket from the back of the control panel for about 30 seconds but I have still the same issue

Raymond


----------



## finyar

*Day 2 and still no solution*

Hi all,
Its now day two and I am still none the wiser as to why my the electrical control panel won't swtich on and stay on.

Last night I jammed the switch for about 15 mins to allow us run the heater but despite spending the moring looking, I cannot trace the fault.

So far today, I have disconnectd the following

(1) leisure battery

(2) Boiler

(3) Pump

(4) TV

(5) Removed and disconnected the control panel

(6) Removed all socketd in the 12 v managment panel (with the exception of the three main 12 v cables)

I cannot find anything wrong and everything is working when I jam the switch.

I am also pretty sure that the switch itself in the control panel is fine, I would suspect a relay in the 12v manaagment panel first

Again any help would be brilliant

Raymond


----------



## Techno100

Have you switched it fully off before switching it on? If it had tripped you would have to do this to get it to latch in the on position


----------



## sallytrafic

Of course the relay my not be a normal electro-mechanical one but it would perform the same function ie the purpose of one output would be to latch the on/off electronically to 'on' until the switch was pressed again. 

Clearly the switch works and everything else works so it could just be one wire loose or one integrated circuit a bit wobbly. (mechanically or electronically)

Its unfortunate but long distance fault finding is never easy.

Still I hope people keep giving you ideas one might just fix it.


----------



## finyar

Techno,
What exactely do you mean "HAVE I SWITCHED EVERYTHING OFF"

I have plugged out the mains and turned off the main switch, is there a reset button or something that I may be missing.

Frank,
If the relay is gone in the fuse board, will this mean a new fuseboard or is it possible to repair?

Thanks

Raymond


----------



## Techno100

some rcd's or circuit breakers can look like they are off after tripping but need to be pushed further in the off direction before switching on resetting. Just a long shot


----------



## finyar

Can't see any reset switches but will keep looking

Any other suggestions?


Raymond


----------



## eurajohn

What type is the switch? is it a up / down for on and then the reverse for off, or is it the push it once for on and then push again for off? if it's the push-push type then there will normally be a relay or such in circuit with it, if a toggle switch then the action requires an overcentre motion to hold it in the on / off position, these type often fail in the manner you describe. Can you gain access to the rear of the switch? if so disconnect the feed wire and put your meter (set to amps) in series, ensure all outputs are off the meter should not register, this will at least confirm if you have a fault causing the problem. To test the switch, disconnect all wiring to and from it (make a sketch of what goes where first though) then configure your meter for ohms and with switch off there should be no continuity (from the sound of it there won't be) and when in the at rest on position there should be.


----------



## exmusso

*Power Supply*

Hi Raymond,

Don't know if this is any help but on my Rimor, the power supply/charger unit has inbuilt fuses that only reset when all the power is shut off and unit is completely devoid of power.

In my case, this means removing the 240v supply and then switching off the rocker switch on the charger/psu. As it is mounted on top of the charger/psu it is difficult to see but can be accessed by hand OK.

If all the power is off, this is signified by the Truma dump valve opening and water dumping from it. When power is reset after a few seconds, the dump valve can be closed again.

May be worth a look.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## finyar

Have tried nearly all suggestions without success.

Thanks to everyone who offered advice, it is most appreciated.

I have the switch jammed again tonight to heat the van as a temp solution(will leave it on for about 15 min)

I need to get a new meter tomorrow to check the circuits etc and this will test the last theory i have .

Any one know where I can buy a replacement panel or 12v distribution board?

Thanks again

Raymond


----------



## sallytrafic

I hope you get sorted. As a footnote I think these integrated control panels a retrograde step. A motor caravan is a hostile environment for electronics, to have basic life support dependent on a quirky panel can't be good. I'm a retired electronics engineer but I wish my van wasn't full of cheap italian electronics not designed for UK and northern European conditions.


----------



## RhinoInstalls

Hi Raymond

Its a CBE Control panel fitted to your van, its sounds like it could be either the control panel or the control board (White box with all the fuses in it). One thing to check is the cable which links both together, for a break (unlikely for its age, as its normally new vans which would suffer) but check the connections where to cable joints both circuit boards. 

Phil


----------



## rayc

I have a similar set up in my Chausson and from looking at the circuits in the attached link I think the main locking ON/OFF is in the control panel and not the Distribution Panel.
I cannot see that you can do any damage by keeping the power on continually by keeping the ON/OFF button permanently pressed as all circuits are individually fused. If there is no problem in 15 minutes why should longer be more likely to cause damage?

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/PC100_PC200_DS300_ENcircuits.pdf


----------



## C7KEN

I have a challenger with the same electrics I think. Cak Tanks supply this system and I think its quite good with a pulse charger. Is it the small push in button on the panel over the door that will not stay in? or is it the circuit breakers in the wardrobe? If on 12v (not hook up) and the small switch will not stay in then I think Clive may have told you the problem ie a dodgy switch. If its the circuit breaker then this will mean you are trying it on mains and if it trips then you have a problem within the system.which you must find. These units will shut off at a low voltage 10.5v approx but that is not soundingto be your problem. When on hook up does it show on the panel over the door as being on the mains ? its a small icon in the centre of the panel. If this is not on then the mains is not getting through. I had this once and it was the internal fuse in the charger. Easy to get at with the cover off and 25amp. Finally I think this is sold as a system (expensive) so if its only the charger replace with another make, same with circuit breaker (But probably not the problem) If its only the switch on the over the door panel replace the switch with another. But talk to Cak tanks first and see if they have any individual part separated from the completre system. All this assuming its not covered by warrantee


----------



## finyar

Hi All, 
Sorry for the late reply but I will try CAK tanks next as the problem will need to be fixed as soon as I can
The wiring diagram was also very helpful and I will let you all know the outcome once I sort the problem

Regards
Raymond


----------



## finyar

Hi All,
I have identified the problem as a faulty switch on the control panel as originally suggested by Clive.

I bypassed the switched this morning once I got home in the camper and all the electrics stayed.

I looked up a Maplins catalogue and they carry the faulty switch at a cost of £1.65.

Next question I need to know is would be practical to get a competent person to replace the switch on the circuit board or would I be as well off sourcing a new control panel.

I don't have any warranty issues as my van is 5 years old

Its a great sense of relief to finally find the problem and at leas I have now moved into solution mode.

I am very very grateful for everyones help over the last few days in offering potential solutions

Happy New Year to all

Raymond


----------



## 747

finyar said:


> Hi All,
> I have identified the problem as a faulty switch on the control panel as originally suggested by Clive.
> I am very very grateful for everyones help over the last few days in offering potential solutions
> 
> Happy New Year to all
> 
> Raymond


My name is not Clive, he came in second. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## finyar

747,
Never intended to offend you, 

Of course you were first!!!!!!!

Raymond


----------



## finyar

*The Saga Continues*

Hi all, 
I have just replaced the "faulty"switch in the control panel but the new one is behaving exactly as the previous, so this was not the problem.

Mind you the fact that I managed to replace a switch in a ciruit board and solder the new one in sucessfully was in itself a major success

I can now only assume that its in the main 12v fuse board or a faulty earth.

There are three relays in the panel and I assume that they are next to check

Any thoughts?

Raymond


----------



## 747

finyar said:


> 747,
> Never intended to offend you,
> 
> Of course you were first!!!!!!!
> 
> Raymond


Well Raymond, it completely ruined my Christmas. 

I must apologise though as I must have put a curse on your faulty control panel. I am now thinking helpful thoughts instead of evil ones and it should be sorted soon for you. 

I sometimes wish I was normal, like everyone else.


----------



## finyar

747, 
If we were all normal, it would be a dull world

Anyway if you could keep thinking happy thoughts, Peter Pan might arrive and sort out the problem.

On a serious note, it really did ruin my Christmas(well from the 26th at least)!

I am going to start at the back door of the camper tomorrow morning and disconnect every plug and switch I can find until I get to the bottom of the problem.

But guidance on what to look for would be great

Raymond


----------



## 747

Hi finyar,

I do not know how old your van is but a poor earth is a fairly common problem. If I were you, I would use a multimeter set to DC volts and find a good earth. Then check every connection (including earth ones) for voltage. Sometimes you can find a low voltage where there should be none, this can point you in the right direction. Failing that, it might be quicker to get an experienced auto electrician to check it out.


----------



## finyar

747, 
Worthwhile advice, my van is 2006 but the auto electrician could well be the best solution.

That said, I normally fix or replace everything myself and so don't give in easily.


Raymond


----------



## finyar

*Have found a solution, hopes its the right one!*

Hi all,
I thought I would keep you up to speed with the latest on the electrical problem I have experienced since Christmas.

I have checked every ground in van by multimeter and they all show the correct readings on the ohm meter.

I have contacted two english dist of the CBE panel and both suggest that a new panel is the best answer and could offer little other advice.

One was kind enough to give me an email address for CBe in Italy but despite sending a mail, I received no reply

I went to my local dealer today and his advice was order a new panel as it is most likely to be a problem in the circuit board.

As a temp solution I soldered in a proper on/off switch into the panel as it is at least a better solution than continually jamming the switch.

As I have stated previously everything works perfectly once the switch is on and this is now the case with the temp switch.

I enclose a picture of my solution, which I thinks looks ok

I took the switch out of a 12v spot light that I had as a spare.

Does anyone think that this was an unwise move?

Raymond


----------

